# Anyone heard of Hillary Shelters?



## muskiegirl (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm buying a present for my husband, and decided on a ice fishing shelter. I've been to tons of fishing stores, and found some good ones, but I found an excellent deal on a "Hillary" brand shelter, not in a a store, but from an ad. I've never heard of this name for shelters and neither has the store clerks. If anyone has heard of this and knows whether they're good or not, please let me know. Thanks a lot!
:beer:


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

google search it. you will find something


----------



## muskiegirl (Dec 2, 2005)

I did try that. But it didn't give me much. That's why I'm a bit skeptical. Thanks though.


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

From what I saw in the pics it didn't look like much. Didn't look too sturdy.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

do you and your hubby a fav. go with a clam they are really nice and well built easy set up also. everyone who owns one will tell you the same.


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

Do a search under "shapell" They have good stuff. Same people that make the Clam. They have no website that I can find, but you will find sites that have them. And always remember the Vexlar I talked about in the other post.


----------

